# Help!! Food problems



## Chris300185 (Mar 18, 2017)

ok so i'm only only day 4 with the big D, i'm eating low sugar foods, cut sugar out my tea, healthy healthy healthy all the way... but nothing is filling me! Im always hungry! BS level is about 18 at the mo. Was 28 on wednesday. What can i eat that'll fill me? Its saturday night which used to be take away night. Ive had omelette and salad and im starving!! Help!


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 18, 2017)

I eat takeaway - the key is the right takeaway!  I find Indian food works well for me so I've just had Chicken Shakuti, an Onion bhaji and 1 dessert spoon of pilau rice.  I currently on second glass of Rose.  I know I will not go much over 7 with an Indian takeaway.

I eat protein based meals with very low carbs as all carbs turn to sugar.  Other Indian food I like is cauliflower or spinach bhaji, any saucy chicken dish aside from Pathia which is sweet and hot according to menu so I guess they add sugar.

Chinese - I like but a lot of dishes taste too sweet for me to risk eating a full portion.

If you are hungry have more protein.   I dislike red meat but if you don't maybe a nice steak will suit you.


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 18, 2017)

Im guessing in the early stages its trial and error, im just afraid of eating something more fulfilling incase it sends my BS sky high. Going to have a roast tomorrow with plenty of steamed veg so maybe that'll fill me up more


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

remember and go easy on the potatoes  what kind of things do you like to eat, take a look at the thread what did you eat yesterday and you may find some tips and inspiration on there  x


----------



## Dave W (Mar 18, 2017)

Meat and fish won't do your BG any harm Chris and you can fill up with veg - boiled, steamed or stir-fried. I had a steak tonight with stir-fry veg and a stuffed mushroom. All you need to be aware of are the carby foods like spuds, rice and pasta.
Cauliflower-cheese can be quite filling and is low carb.


----------



## Grogg1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris300185 said:


> Im guessing in the early stages its trial and error, im just afraid of eating something more fulfilling incase it sends my BS sky high. Going to have a roast tomorrow with plenty of steamed veg so maybe that'll fill me up more


I know how you feel.  I was high when diagnosed and it took me a couple of weeks to get into single figures even though I was low carbing from day 1 of diagnosis.

 I know wine reduces my BG but I think becoming an alcoholic is a step too far!

  I love I can have sauces, butter and cream.  I never steam my veg I like them boiled, especially cabbage as cabbage water makes the best gravy.  If you are trying to limit your carbs not too much swede, carrots, potatoes of course and watch out for the not so BG friendly garden peas!!

Nuts are good snack to replace crisps and I find even a small handful wards off grazing of kitchen cupboards!


----------



## RobK (Mar 18, 2017)

I had two quite large grilled lean Pork steaks with a big stir fry this evening, Filled me up perfectly, When i first started the diet for the first week I was craving food 24/7 but after 10 days it got much better as the body adjusts and I feel much better for it already.
A good Sunday roast is great but look out for those potatoes.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

Take heart that is a quite a drop in a few days.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris.
It's a minefield when your first diagnosed it's getting your head around things and giving yourself time to learn how food effects your bs. At my last diabetic review my nurse told me about birds eye doing these portions of rice in the freezer section that you can do in microwave. off I went and bought a pack you get four portions and I got the med veg one I did it with a chicken breast stuffed with spinach and a small amount of ricotta cheese it filled me up and didn't cause any ill effects on my BS.


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 18, 2017)

This is whats confusing me. My dietition said to cut the fat and sugars, eat carbs in moderation, but most of the things ive read on here are people cutting the carbs and eating the fat. Ive order the carbs&cals book thats aimed at diabetics, might shed some light when it arrives


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah they seem to say different things to there patients all the time . My appt was really based more in carbs then anything else . I did my dsn  a food diary 5 days prior to my appt and she lambasted me for amount of carbs I was having and that's cause even though I'm 8 years in I'm still learning. She told me to look up the no sugar diet which I did but found it hard to follow. You'll find the carbs and cals book good and is a good guide


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2017)

Chris300185 said:


> This is whats confusing me. My dietition said to cut the fat and sugars, eat carbs in moderation, but most of the things ive read on here are people cutting the carbs and eating the fat. Ive order the carbs&cals book thats aimed at diabetics, might shed some light when it arrives


Some of us have just reduced the amount of carbs  we eat, and  not gone really low as some, because  we know could not maintain.
You have to bear in mind it is a marathon and not a sprint.


----------



## Dave W (Mar 18, 2017)

Most, though not all GPs, DSNs and dieticians are still sticking to the old NHS/NICE advice about diet and there's a large and growing body of evidence that suggests/proves that carbhydrates are a very significant factor in blood glucose levels. An increasing number of diabetics are adopting LCHF diets and finding that this strategy is very effective in reducing BG. I followed the NHS diet for about 6 months and my BG did fall however it didn't fall enough for my liking, but when I went LCHF it showed a significant further fall and at my last visit with my GP she said that it looked like she'd soon be able to classify me as in remission.
*Carbs and Cals* is a good resource as is *Reverse Your Diabetes by Dr David Cavan* the latter publication is a very good book for explaining the condition as well as dietary implications for managing the condition.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi @chris, Welcome.  Yes it is confusing, their is much misinformation out there, on here you will find we follow a variety of diets, with diabetes their is no one size fits all.  we have to do what is good for our own blood glucose (BG) levels.   Personally I have reduced my carbs a lot but I don't do low carb, I also do normal fats, ie I wont eat anything that is not naturally low fat, eg low fat yogurts, 3 reasons texture, taste and most importantly for me usually more carbs than the full fat version.

It sounds like you need some in between meal snacks and or perhaps larger portions of certain parts of your meal, IMO its no good cutting out/down on   parts of your meal ie potatoes and not replacing them with something else, for instance more meat, veg or substituting with something else. for instance some here have cauli rice instead of rice, I'll have  a couple of new potatoes instead of mash plus more veg, some have Bergen bread or Liddle high protein rolls instead of bread , I seem to be ok with wholemeal bread

To be perfectly honest unless you test your BG, you will be flying blind in what affects your BGs badly, I know they do the HB1ac blood test and usually tell us that's all that's needed   but that only gives an average over the past 12 or so weeks And a blood bg meter often tells us a different story.
I don't know if you are testing or not, if your practice  wont provide you with a meter and test strips, sadly most wont unless you are on meds that can cause hypo's (low BG) ,  many here use the SD Codfree meter available from Amazon Or directly from Homehealth  , it has the cheapest testing strips that we know of, £8 for 50 compared to
£15 - £25
we use the mmol/L measurement in the uk and you're  entitled to claim VAT relief
I hope you find this helpful


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm going to try the LCHF that people are talking about... i had a small amount of porridge this morning which as you know has carbs in, my BS went from 13.2 to 20.8!! Off shopping for LCHF foods now. Will let you know results


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome 
I'm insulin dependent as I'm type 1 so I carb count. I usually have a few carb free meals a week, so just meat and veg, I like roasted Mediterranean veg and it fills me up. If I get hungry in the evenings I eat nuts, cheese and tinned fish. I also eat loads of eggs, a good breakfast is bacon, eggs, mushroom, sausage  you've now got the perfect excuse for a fry up


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 19, 2017)

My main problem is i dont like a lot of stuff i shouldnt be eating... hate fish, nuts, and most vegetables! And adding things to make them taste nice is a no no too!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2017)

Why don't post what you like to eat?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

Chris300185 said:


> My main problem is i dont like a lot of stuff i shouldnt be eating... hate fish, nuts, and most vegetables! And adding things to make them taste nice is a no no too!





grovesy said:


> Why don't post what you like to eat?




Yes what foods do you like?


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 19, 2017)

Honestly? Anything thats bad for u! Most the foods i like contain a lot of carbs. Cheese is top of my favourites list however i know i can have cheese, but not on a big 12" dominos pizza! I have just had a roast with loads of veg that i hate, i just shovelled it in though and hoped for the best! Lol. BS has stayed fairly level today for the first time. Going to try the chicken tikka masala from the recipes page tomorrow.


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Chris .
How about incorporating a small amount of cheese into a lovely omelette pack it full of mushrooms tomatoes or spring onions have some mixed leaves with it to


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't be afraid of the fats they fill you up and don't raise the bgs cream and  butter with the veg help .Full fat yoghurt with berries is a good pud .Test before and 2 hours after eating will tell. you how you are doing Keep up the good work ! 
  CAROL


----------



## RobK (Mar 19, 2017)

Keep at it Chris, I had a Sunday roast today and limited myself to just one small roast spud which to be honest was probably worse than having none as I love the things so much, I'm lucky I like veg but I'm still working on trying to convince myself a brussel sprout tastes as good as a roast spud, It will never happen. I tend to have more meat now to try and fill me up.


----------



## Chris300185 (Mar 19, 2017)

I had plenty of chicken and veg and 3 small nee potatos boiled. 2 hours later i was starving so tried cucumber sticks in humous... tastes just like a bar of fruit n nut or a kit kat!


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 20, 2017)

A couple of things to help, Chris.....

As you get into LCHF your appetite tends to decrease, I eat a lot less now than I did before.... The results are better body weight, more energy & generally better wellbeing.

The other thing is that it's better to eat only when hungry, personally I skip many meals (not so much the evening meal as I'm cooking for my wife & I)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2017)

@Chris300185, check out the recipe section in the food queries forum.  Lots of great ideas on there (especially from me )


----------

